# Another tiny blue flame problem - Jotul Allagash



## DavidS77 (Nov 24, 2013)

I started up my Jotul GF 300 DV Allagash for its sixth season of light use and the flame was no more than a third of the usual height and all blue. The manual said that this may be due to too much air flow, and to reduce the airflow I should move the stud under the stove back. However it was already as far back as it would go. A serviceman came and spent two hours and was unable to make any improvement.  Any ideas?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 24, 2013)

Remove the burner pan & with a 1/2" (or 13mm) wrench, remove the burner orifice. You will probably find a spider's nest behind it. Looks like a white diaphragm. Use a pipe cleaner or a Q-Tip to remove it. Reassemble & you should be good to go...Lemme know it the problem persists after this procedure...


----------



## DavidS77 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks. It sounds like the repairman did all that. I'm not confident to take the thing apart myself.


----------



## DavidS77 (Nov 29, 2013)

DavidS77 said:


> Thanks. It sounds like the repairman did all that. I'm not confident to take the thing apart myself.


Finally got it fixed in time for a cold Thanksgiving, something the first repairman missed. Was not cheap.


----------



## all things bright (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi there DavidS77 . . .

I'm having the same problem. How did you finally fix it? I


----------



## all things bright (Nov 29, 2013)

DavidS77 said:


> Finally got it fixed in time for a cold Thanksgiving, something the first repairman missed. Was not cheap.


 how did you finally fix it? we've been on it for 3 days!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 29, 2013)

all things bright said:


> how did you finally fix it? we've been on it for 3 days!


 

May have been that spider's nest, but we'll hafta wait for him to come back, or you can "Start a Conversation" with him...


----------



## all things bright (Nov 29, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> May have been that spider's nest, but we'll hafta wait for him to come back, or you can "Start a Conversation" with him...


 thanks. hopefully he'll check back in.


----------



## DavidS77 (Dec 1, 2013)

all things bright said:


> thanks. hopefully he'll check back in.


The repairman fixed it. I wasn't home.  Apparently it was a spider web the first guy missed.


----------



## all things bright (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks! We'll have to go back in.


----------

